

Secpanel integration with Webmin - rudhir-secpanel
http://blog.secpanel.com/2012/06/11/secpanel-integration-with-webmin-installation-video/

======
rudhir-secpanel
<http://www.webmin.com/cgi-bin/search_third.cgi?recent=1>

Secpanel added as a webmin module

